# What are the best job boards in India?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

Is there any job board specialized for engineers in India? I have been looking for jobs through Indeed and seems that there are a lot of jobs in my field: chemical engineering for freshers or entry level: 0-2 years of experience and I am then interested.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Indeed for sure will be helpful. 

But also try naukri.com

LinkedIn isnt widely used in India, but sure works as well.


----------



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

DDouza said:


> Indeed for sure will be helpful.
> 
> But also try naukri.com
> 
> LinkedIn isnt widely used in India, but sure works as well.


Thank you very much. Naukri is only for India or I can look for jobs in other asian countries as well?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Jorge85 said:


> Thank you very much. Naukri is only for India or I can look for jobs in other asian countries as well?


Naukri works well in India. As for the other Asian countries, use can use LinkedIn or Indeed.


----------



## tabrezmusheer (Jun 25, 2017)

I would recommend the following
For Direct Company Hiring
Naukri.com
Indeed.com
MonsterIndia.com
LinkedIn

and as well as TimesJobs.com. At TimeJobs.com there are a number of Job consultancies who task themselves to searching candidates for the right profile.


----------

